# Kraken X61



## Iv0ry (3. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Computer zusammenbauen. Es wird ein Fractal R5 (oder das Corsair 450D) mit einem 
ASUS H97 Board und einem  i7 4790K (4GHz-Basetakt!). Übertakten habe ich hierbei nicht vor (daher auch ein 
H97 Board - eher undervolten). Die  Frage die sich mir nun stellt ist ob die NZXT Kraken das richtige für mich ist. 
Ich möchte eine möglichst leise und kühle Lösung haben die auch nach was aussieht. Mit ~150€ ist diese zwar nicht 
die günstigste Lösung aber eine die es mir Wert wäre. Die Serienlüfter wollte ich mit Nocuta F14-PWM tauschen 
damit sollten diese problemfrei über das ASUS Board geregelt werden. Ich mache mir nur Sorgen um die Lautstärke 
der Pumpe. Es gibt Leute die meinen sie wäre leise und dann lese ich wieder sie wäre sehr laut. Habt Ihr vielleicht 
Erfahrungen mit der X61 oder ein paar Ratschläge? Außer Luftkühlung kommt alles infrage auch  wenn ich in den
 sauren Apfel beißen muss und mir wieder eine richtige Wakü Bastle. :-/


----------



## freezy94 (3. Dezember 2014)

Klar, die kannst du nehmen. Eine echte WaKü wäre jedoch deutlich besser und leiser. Und vermutlich jeder ~35 Euro Luftkühler zieht an der X61 vorbei...


----------



## claudius1988 (3. Dezember 2014)

Wer braucht Vermutungen?  http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/nzxt_kraken_x61_review/7


----------



## Wookman (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann die Corsair Hydro 105 voll empfehlen.Im Moment noch die Beste und kostet auch nur 105 Euronen.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...5-Komplett-Wasserkuehlung_948379.html#reviews


----------



## jkox11 (3. Dezember 2014)

Dann wirds aber nix mit ner leisen Lösung: http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/Corsair/Hydro_Series_H105/7.html
Und dann muss man noch Glück haben und hoffen dass die Pumpe nicht klackert.

Gerade wenn die CPU nicht übertakt wird, reicht auch ein Brocken oder ein Himalaya als Kühler. Die kosten 70 Euro günstiger und sind leiser als alle AiO Wasserkasten wo man immer wegen der Pumpe Angst haben muss.

Wenn der Wunsch natürlich besteht auf ne Wakü, dann führt imho kein Weg über ne eigene Wakü. Wobei man noch auf eine Swifttech (220-X/240-X) schielen könnte.


----------



## kingkoolkris (3. Dezember 2014)

Wie wär's damit? http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/RAIJINTEK-Triton-Core-Komplett-Wasserkuehlung-240mm::30216.html
Du möchtest ja eh eigene Lüfter verwenden.

Ansonsten ist die Alphacool Eisberg 240 gerade im Angebot: http://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=25842&tabber=2


----------

